

Metaprogramming with ECMAScript 6 proxies - riccardoforina
http://www.2ality.com/2014/12/es6-proxies.html

======
AnkhMorporkian
This is huge.

    
    
            var proto = new Proxy({}, {
                get(target, propertyKey, receiver) {
                console.log('GET '+propertyKey);
                return target[propertyKey];
             }});
    

I've been following ES6 pretty closely, but somehow I missed this huge
feature. Don't get me wrong, I love generators and destructuring, but this is
soooo cool.

~~~
Offler
Getters have been in JS since ES5 and can do what you just wrote. Obv Proxy is
more powerful/has more traps.

~~~
rauschma
Not completely: with getters, you have to decide on a specific set of
properties, the proxy GET trap intercepts all get operations. But I agree that
you don’t always need proxies.

